# The Man in the High Castle



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone seen this? Just started ep1. 

Usually quite like these 'what if' scenarios. 

NO SPOILERS PLEASE!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Was planning on starting it last night buy didn't get round to it, will try again tonight 

Looks good


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I read the book a couple of weeks ago in preparation and it was one of the most boring things I've ever read. Can only assume they have taken the basic premise and massively altered it for TV.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to give this a try - looks interesting.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just finished series great watch ! Looking forward to seeing the next season


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen it but found it quite tricky to understand what was happening on it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder if it's similar to the book "Fatherland"?

Gonz.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Done 4 eps of this so far. Starts slow but getting good now!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its nothing like the book, Spotnitz said that it needed to be different as the book would have made a very boring TV series. I'm on episode 5 and its very good - main reason I signed up to Amazon Prime


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not yet started. I'm still years behind everybody else Just finished SOA now 1/2 way through Prison Break


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Prison Break! Crikey! Just re-watched that last year.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Watched the whole series in a couple of days over Xmas. Thought it was pretty tosh TBH. The whole thing could have been shown in 2 episodes. Thankfully I also watched Season's 2 of Fargo and The Leftovers - it keeps me in belief that the USA can, at times, produce excellent TV shows, unlike TMITHC.


----------

